# New purchase



## Dido (Dec 16, 2011)

Hy wanted to share with you

We discussed some time ago about roots of Cyps. 

I wanted to show why it could be interesting. 

First is a exchange of a plant with another grower. 
He get a clone from one of my Cyps Palangshangense
and I got one of his ones This is a fully other color type and I visited him in Spring to see it flower and now the root arrive. 

It looks a little different to one of mines, but should flower. 
The nose is about 2 cm for comparison. 




Tis one for comparison is a replacement for a plant I baught 3 years ago over eBay the old plant was sold as palangshangense but it arrived a young stalone with only a tip of root. It was cutted to early and this is why it was nearly dead when it arrived and I loosed it. 
Since that time the guy didnt want to give my money back and we agreed if he has another one he will send me one. 
Now I received it a few days ago, and what I get looks not like the kinds I am expecting. So we will see what comes out andy idea. 
Never seen such a Cyp root before, the nose is nearly 4cm to big for the Kind it should be.




This one is a small kind of macranthum, I exchange with the grower of the pala, I saw it in his garden and there was 3 of them, and so after a long discussion one moved the garden. 
Looking forward on next year :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats a nice bunch!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 16, 2011)

Great buys!!!! So there are some photos you should show us in sping...!!


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 17, 2011)

They look very promising!!! Can't wait to see them bloom in the spring!!!


----------



## Dido (Dec 17, 2011)

Me too, 

and I cannot wait what the second picture will be.


----------

